# loft idea ..



## Georgia123 (Oct 3, 2011)

This is what i might build please tell me if there's a problem . Ok i'm going to breed show pigeons soon and this is my idea the loft is going to be 6 feet wide and 8 feet long then make a big flight pen so they can fly . I'm hoping to get 20 pairs of all kind of pigeons what do you all think about this.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

You should have 2 square feet per Bird.so 48 square feet will allow u to have 24 birds in total.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

If I were you I would not get several different breeds. It is hard enough to breed good birds with just 1 breed line. Having several breeds you have much more work breeding towards quality. And to show you need to raise good birds. NOW most breeds have several color lines And you could work a few color lines within 1 breed. PLUS what breed types do you like enough to raise and keep That answer helps. Then loft size. 20 pair and the loft you mention That is not big enough PLUS as you raise the birds the number goes up How about starting with 4 pair of the breed you like most. From that first year you wouold raise around 20 to 24 young birds And select from those the best. Think it through start slow sart right enjoy the hobby and the birds


----------



## Georgia123 (Oct 3, 2011)

I bred show pigeons in 2006 to 2008 had to move . I had fantail,kings and alot more . And i kept the same line for 3 years . I'm going to start 4 pairs but don't want to pass 20 pairs .


----------

